
Why Google Stores Billions of Lines of Code in a Single Repository (2016) - joak
https://m-cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext
======
dredmorbius
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371)

